# 1st Time Build, FSX Desktop



## vasiberianhusky (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm looking at building a desktop from scratch specifically designed around Microsoft Flight Simulator X. My current, at the time high-end, HP desktop with upgraded video card has had an extremely hard time running it and constantly runs out of physical memory with 3gb or RAM. I've been told from multiple reliable sources that this program is extremely processor intensive so I'm looking at getting one of the best processors I can, preferably AMD. Thinking quad-core, though I'm not in the loop on this so not sure what i'm looking for. As far as the motherboard goes I'm looking for something compatible with the high-end processor and of course SLI capability, though I've heard that FSX doesn't really show much of a difference with video cards. Future upgrading capability would be nice to have though. Decent RAM is a must so I'll go from 4Gb up and looking at atleast 64bit vista as I'm currently running 32 bit version. Though Windows 7 is coming out, not sure how that will perform or what it would support RAM wise. PSU's give me suggestion though I'm sure I'll need a high output one.

As you can see I'm pretty open to suggestions. Basically building a dream PC and don't want to spend a huge ton of money but I can for the quality. Will lower some components if I have to.. Let's see where I have to start though.

Oh my current video card that I would be transffering over if it's good enough is an NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT. It hasn't been performing to it's max potential due to extremely poor airflow I believe.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dual Core is a better choice for gaming.
Look at this thread for some ideas.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Intel are better and yes core 2 duo is worth going for, if you want a super duper system then you will have to spend money.

what is your budget?


----------



## vasiberianhusky (Aug 21, 2009)

Not really operating on a budget at the moment so I'm open for ideas. These are my current specs

HP m7750n, AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, 2.60 GHz, 3 Gb RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit

even with my dual core processor Flight Simulator X crashes within 15 to 20 minutes of medium settings. I don't know how quad core processors operate compared to the dual core but I assumed the quad core would help. maybe not??? I'm not sure what I need to improve on my next system that will get this game running above 6fps and crashing.

I looked at those systems and got some ideas but again the processor is what I'm hung up on.


----------



## vasiberianhusky (Aug 21, 2009)

ok, well this is a preliminary setup. Let me know what you all think. Improvements, etc. I'm unsure on the hard drive.. would also like to know what you all think about installing the OS on a separate hard drive to boost booting time. Also unsure on the case and mobo with compatibility and on the products as a whole.

Case: $149.99
LIAN LI Black Aluminum PC-C32B ATX Media Center / HTPC Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1681111214

Motherboard: $259.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374

Processor: $189.99
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036

RAM: $104.99, $84.99 after rebate
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197

CPU Cooler: $54.17
ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020

PSU: $139.99
CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx

Video Card: $0.00
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
(TRANSFERING FROM OLD SYSTEM)

Hard Drive: $74.99
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

BlueRay Burner: $199.99
Pioneer Black 8X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 8X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Internal Blu-ray Burner 8X Blu-Ray DVD Burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129037

OS: $189.99
Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64-bit for System Builders w/ Tech Guarantee (with free upgrade to Windows 7)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116678

thanks all


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's an LGA1366 motherboard, while the CPU you have selected is LGA775. You'll need an LGA775 motherboard, I recommend the Asus P5Q or the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P. Also, you can find much better deals on 4GB DDR2 RAM, it should cost $45-60.


----------

